# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Badania nie wykazały niedoczynności tarczycy.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam 21 lat, mój problem zaczął się mniej więcej w 3 liceum, kiedy na lekcjach wf-u odczuwałam ból w kolanach. Zawsze byłam bardzo szczupła, wręcz chuda, w marcu zeszłego roku ból nóg nasilił się, kostki spuchły mi nagle do tego stopnia, że nie mogłam założyć skarpet, ani chodzić, ponieważ każdy krok sprawiał mi ból. W ciągu niecałego miesiąca przytyłam 11,5 kg, pojawił się cellulit, teraz również rozstępy, bardzo pogorszył się stan moich włosów i paznokci, skóra jest bardzo sucha, mam nieregularną miesiączkę, w zasadzie od 3 miesięcy brak (delikatne plamienie przez 1 dzień), moje uda i łydki podwoiły swój obwód, jestem ospała i ociężała, czuję się strasznie,pojawiły się pajączki. Oczywiście od razu udałam się do lekarza rodzinnego, niestety potraktowano mnie trochę niepoważnie, co prawda Pani doktor skierowała mnie na badania, które tak naprawdę nic nie wniosły, dostałam skierowanie do poradni chirurgii naczyniowej, na wizytę czekałam 3 miesiące, po czym okazało się, że lekarz przełożył ją ( i tak 3-krotnie) przyznam, że wtedy się poddałam, bo nie miałam już siły. Wcześniej Pani doktor przepisała mi furosemid i jakiś inny lek, co prawda obrzęk kostek ustąpił, ale inny lekraz z tej przychodni odradził mi stosowania tego antybiotyku, gdyż jest on zalecany przy zakrzepach. Teraz nogi puchną mi zwłaszcza wieczorem. Sama już nie wiem co robić, czuję się bezsilna, nie wiem do kogo się udać. Proszę o radę.

----------

